# fugly banner



## automated (May 3, 2013)

Hey there, the banner in the center top mids is annoying as hell as its over the text and info on certain places.


----------



## millie (May 3, 2013)

Probably against the rules to say this but download adblockplus


----------



## automated (May 3, 2013)

No thanks, I'm not going to use an all round add blocker, I actually don't mind regular banners, as I sometimes follow the information too, I even allow tracking cookies.
But this banner makes the use of this site quite a bit more uncomfortable, for me at least.

I had one banner just now that started playing a video too -,-


----------



## ricky1lung (May 3, 2013)

I have Idm installed so every time I go to a new page it
has it's own download button to download the video ad. lol

The ad is breaking the flow of the site, it is too large for the banner ad slot.

I agree with not using an ad blocker, if the site shows relevant ads I will click them,
they help put small amounts of money into the site.

Why not use affiliate banners for the seedbanks again? Im sure if people
know they are helping the site stay afloat they wouldn't mind using it as a 
gateway to get to the seedbanks for their purchases.


----------



## automated (May 3, 2013)

hmm, its looking really bad ...




Its mostly in the center and feels rather intrusive :\


----------



## automated (May 3, 2013)

Ok, banners like these piss me off:



Its information telling me my PC/laptop isnt running good, ... what a load of crap, those are lies to trap unaware visitors into downloading crap which contain data transmitting addware which actually degrades the performance of your computer. 

Not to be a nag (I know I do) but this is crap advertising ....

Logging off


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 3, 2013)

I hate to bitch also, but I completely agree. I was actually a member of an online gambling forum that almost shut itself down with this type of advertising.


----------



## sunni (May 3, 2013)

Im not sure why the hell you guys dont install ad blocker? I havent seen an ad in like 7 years of my life....hello get with the times people 

firefox: http://adblockplus.org/en/firefox
safari : http://safariadblock.com/
chrome:https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/adblock/gighmmpiobklfepjocnamgkkbiglidom?hl=en

if you dont have any of those browsers, than you're doing the internet wrong.


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> Im not sure why the hell you guys dont install ad blocker? I havent seen an ad in like 7 years of my life....hello get with the times people





automated said:


> No thanks, I'm not going to use an all round add blocker, I actually don't mind regular banners, as I sometimes follow the information too, I even allow tracking cookies.
> But this banner makes the use of this site quite a bit more uncomfortable, for me at least.
> 
> I had one banner just now that started playing a video too -,-


..........


----------



## sunni (May 3, 2013)

well as stated inthe other thread ive let PR know peoples complaints if you dont want to install ad blocker you'll have to wait patiently until something is done about it


----------



## potroastV2 (May 3, 2013)

I've never seen those ads, so I don't know anything about them.


----------



## xGrimace (May 5, 2013)

LOL what ads?!
Get yourself adblock.


----------

